# NAD - Seagull Performer



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll preface this by saying I AM NOT an acoustic guy. I know little to nothing about them. I decided I'd like one around the house to fool around with, maybe to get my Jason Mraz on  Anyway I set off with the intent of looking into the Taylor 210/310 CE series as I'd heard very good things about them. When I walked into the acoustic room at one of our local stores the Seagull was the first thing to catch my eye. Picked it up and strummed a few chords, sounded great, felt great, really nice neck, looked great, hmmmm!
I proceeded to work my way through a bunch of Taylors, all prices, and Guild, Yamaha, Parker, Art & Lutherie, other Seagulls, you get the picture. Kept coming back to this little beauty. It has a very full warm sound that really appeals to me. Lower end Taylors sounded thin and weak to me, by comparison. Just my opinion, before you Taylor guys gang up on me  I preferred the neck on the Seagull also. Needless to say it came home with me. A few pics:

It's a Performer Series CW MJ Flame Maple HG QIT - if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I did the same thing back in 2001, tried everything in the price range i had at the time and kept coming back to a Seagull Artist Series.
Nice warm tone, GREAT neck by far the best neck i have ever played on an acoustic. Good guitars.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have said it many times. The Seagull brand is a nice guitar. Gets overlooked a bit but they are really nice. That one is really nice example


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one Dave! Seagull's are great guitars. Enjoy!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems that in every store I go into these days, the guitar I would most like to leave with (in my price range - i.e. <$1000) is a Seagull Mini-Jumbo. (And I LOVE maple guitars!!!)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bw66 said:


> It seems that in every store I go into these days, the guitar I would most like to leave with (in my price range - i.e. <$1000) is a Seagull Mini-Jumbo. (And I LOVE maple guitars!!!)


I got this for $629 which is pretty good I think. I certainly played a lot of stuff that was alot more expensive but this just sounded and felt right.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats. Nice guitar. Now this has got me gassing for a Seagull.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I got this for $629 which is pretty good I think. I certainly played a lot of stuff that was alot more expensive but this just sounded and felt right.


That's the magic formula at any price! Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That sounds exactly the same as when I bought my Takamine!

Very nice guitar and love that maple, I actualy tried one while I was getting some strings yesterday, nice neck and great player.

I also went Acoustic from being a Metal player and now its my #1 guitar, I reach for it more than any other. Hope your fingers are not to sore, it took me about a week to play for hours on it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bevo said:


> I also went Acoustic from being a Metal player and now its my #1 guitar, I reach for it more than any other. Hope your fingers are not to sore, it took me about a week to play for hours on it.


LOL. Well I'm fully expecting them to get sore even though they are already pretty calloused. I only really bought it so I could play a couple of songs, although I know it will quickly grow from there. I wasn't kidding about Mraz, my wife is all over me to do "I'm Yours" (sigh), and I personally really want to do this old Small Faces song (being a Marriott freak). If I get really adventurous I'd like to tackle "Wond'ring Aloud" by Jethro Tull, maybe I could ask Maplebaby to post a lesson 

[video=youtube;sTnUPI8203U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTnUPI8203U&feature=related[/video]


----------

